# 5 STARS RATING...



## Haithem (Dec 3, 2014)

I dont understand!

Can someone explain me why when customer call a UBER X, they see me as a 5 stars and when I go in my dashboard im a 4.86? 

Thx


----------



## UberxD (Aug 4, 2014)

I know Uber rounds up to the tenths so you should appear as 4.9, I have no clue why it's showing 5


----------



## Actionjax (Oct 6, 2014)

Could be the system did not update it yet. Funny thing is I'm a 4.88 in the system and I show a 4.9 to the client.How long have you been driving...how many fares do you have under your belt.

I think the system rounds up the last number. But not sure. But if that's the case you should show to the user a 4.9.

Maybe others can chime in on this.


----------



## Haithem (Dec 3, 2014)

I have 42 trips, ive been ubering for 10 days.


----------



## Actionjax (Oct 6, 2014)

Haithem said:


> I have 42 trips, ive been ubering for 10 days.


It sometimes takes a few day to update. And with 42 trips now you are most likely being held at 5.0 till you are at 40+ I'm sure you will see a 4.9 come up in the next few days.


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

I have no idea what the passenger sees my dashboard shows 4.86 my driver app shows 4.87 so even those two numbers don't agree


----------



## Actionjax (Oct 6, 2014)

LAuberX said:


> I have no idea what the passenger sees my dashboard shows 4.86 my driver app shows 4.87 so even those two numbers don't agree


I'm putting my money on 4.9.


----------



## Haithem (Dec 3, 2014)

Actionjax said:


> I'm putting my money on 4.9.


Thx for your answers


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

my driver app reads 5
logged in on a computer to partners website, yields 4.7 jeeesh


----------

